# Graça Festa



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

For all of those who love or loathe local festas at this time of year, Graça (post code 3270-028 approx) near Pedrógão Grande is this year holding its festa for a mind-numbing three nights. It starts on Friday morning and runs until Sunday night - no doubt very later. We have made our escape plans. Don't say you have not been warned.


----------

